# Grain-Free Pet Food



## RadishRose (Jan 24, 2019)

I myself, have wondered why grain-free. 

 This article is interesting-

Please Stop Buying Your Pets Grain-Free Food

*Veterinarians are increasingly concerned about health risks posed by the grain-free pet-food craze.*

Unfortunately, these foods are not just a waste of money. There is  increasing concern among veterinarians that certain grain-free diets  pose specific health risks to dogs, especially when they consume such a  diet long-term. In July, the FDA released a statement  that it was investigating a series of reports that grain-free dog food  may be linked to a lethal heart condition called dilated cardiomyopathy  (DCM), in which the heart becomes enlarged and ineffective at  circulating blood. 

DCM is a heritable disease, more common in certain  breeds like Doberman pinschers. So when DCM began showing up in breeds  like golden retrievers that do not have a known genetic predisposition  for the disease, veterinarians took notice and found a troubling prevalence of grain-free diets among these cases.  While no cause-and-effect relationship has yet been established (a  multifactorial relationship is likely at play), the findings are still  concerning enough that they have changed the conversations veterinarians  are having with clients.

The attractiveness of these products is more likely the result of good marketing, not sound science.

https://slate.com/technology/2019/01/stop-buying-grain-free-food-for-your-pets.html


----------



## Miss Mae (Jan 24, 2019)

You know, I wouldn't have thought grain-free was bad but glad I heard about this before I ever switched over. I asked my vet about a particular brand and she said, "Is it grain-free?" So obviously she knew too.

But then I'm wary of buying moist food because it seems they're always adding things to make our babies sick in those, too.


----------

